# What's the worst thing that happened to you 'sona?



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 11, 2021)

It's just as it says on the tin. In life, sometimes you have to face profound ups and downs. The good parts of life are always accented by the suffering we experience and how we deal with or overcome it. So, to appreciate the good things that happen to your fursonas, what's the worst thing that has happened to your fursona? Feel free to have philosophical discussion about this topic in between sharing your fursona's effed up traumas!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 12, 2021)

I created him.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

Ah, well, for Ollie, things have had their ups and downs. It's definitely no walk in the park when making things like these, especially the finalization process.


So for Ollie, he started as a fox at first, then a number of different species, ranging from bats, mice, fennecs, cats, and raccoons.

The thing is, there were many different forms that I've put Ollie in, which alone could be far more than just mere switcharoos, but identity crisis on an elevated scale. The amount of species that were used were obscene, even for me, and the fact that it was done in such short time frames made it even worse. The fact was that I always eas indecisive, so picking just "one" main to stick with was the greatest challenge of all. So in an effort to fill that void with species that were my favorites, I went and turned Ollie into a variety of different critters, almost totaling well over twenty different types of creatures, with the addition of Pokemon making that well over fifty.

After the identity crisis was over, there were also times where I had to change his name.....a lot. Ollie wasn't the first, and many more confusing and long names came before him, which only added to the stresses of who he really was.

Then finally, the personality. This is bad enough to give any character split personality disorder, and it almost would've done just that had I not stopped. Trying to find the right personality for him was time consuming, and tedious, as well as hair-pulling in it's general severity.

Finally, after all that time, and all that effort, I resulted in Ollie being a green otter with one yellow and one silver eye, as well as silver hair. He's got a personality of his own, and has his own interests and likes, which eventually shaped him into the sona he is today.


Granted, there were many hoops to jump through, and many more to triumph, but once it was done, then the nightmare of shaping Ollie was over, and I'm sure he's more than relieved at that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2021)

Lost half his arm from the elbow in war and watched his best friend die in front of him.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Lost half his arm from the elbow in war and watched his best friend die in front of him.


That's pretty awful! I just hope your sona has had better times!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 12, 2021)

I suppose for the record it’s best to state that;
Jackpot is an evil character mostly based of the deadly sin Greed. The person who did this to him was a pure good “Paladin” Knight, I put paladin in speech marks as he left the order due to conflicts of his love interest who was an evil god but now a more neutral one.

Got put into a state of being on the edge of death, but was prevented from dying (mostly since he’d come back stronger.) and was promptly shortened of souls leaving him in a soul starved state that made it difficult to use his powers.

Thats the closest to being dead he’ll get, what’s mostly traumatising is he had no one to save him. His pact members could not be communicated with in his soul starved state, his “ally” Eric Envy mostly became too jealous that he got the attention and left him. (Envy unreliable rescue ally, but good teammate for attacks.)
He was the equilivant of being left for dead.

He got saved by my maned wolf character, mostly to get an easy favour.
But they both made a powerful ally.
(Although off topic, the maned wolf used said favour to get immortality for his friends.)

Either way now he keeps souls in a lot of places to prevent a possible soul starved event in the future.


----------



## Tyll'a (Apr 12, 2021)

Tyll'a has been through a lot.  But if you ask him, the worst would probably be the time his adopted son fell into the clutches of slavers.  (Yes, even worse than when _he_ fell into the clutches of slavers!)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Apr 12, 2021)

Uuuuhhhh.... I got cut open... both stomachs


----------



## Raever (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm not sure yet, the story is still in development. Though I'm sure various bad things _could_ happen...I've debated the loss of a limb in the far future. Perhaps loss of sight. Something that impacts her life greatly, I think, is what I'm going for. Something that changes the way she interacts with the world forever, and not just temporarily. Currently she's essentially a soul trapped in a string of data and used as a defensive weapon for humans to fight against other humans. That said, whether these souls were artificially made or taken from elsewhere has yet to be revealed. Either way it's pretty sucky.


----------



## Balskarr (Apr 12, 2021)

I guess literally dying has to be somewhere up there on the "Worst things to happen ever" list.


----------



## Kinare (Apr 12, 2021)

Whole clan gets wiped out 'cept her. It sad.


----------



## Ember_Kamura (Apr 12, 2021)

Was forced to do some horrible war crime while subjugating a planet. Also turned to narcissism and very mild drinking. He has Vincent now, he's been a lot better ever since.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 12, 2021)

An abusive childhood that left her with crippling C-PTSD for the longest time. She's doing well nowadays.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hasn't happened yet, but is planned. Him lapsing into pretty severe depression and my sort-of-psychic unicorn Hayley fairly literally going into his head to figure out what's wrong. It's not pleasant for either of them.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 12, 2021)

The worst thing so far was, (part of an ongoing rp series thing with friends..) getting the crystal in his forehead forcefully removed, which not only damaged him physically and spiritually, but enough to almost kill him, and cripple him into recovery for a looong time. Kinda like thanos ripping the stone from visions head but living through it as a living creature not a robot.. but also worse.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 12, 2021)

Story in progress but for my alt, Kaiten, it amounts to a number of things. Emotional and Pyschological trauma. Torture resulting in non-complicated PTSD. Physical harm from the moderate to the extreme. Self-harm. He has had a very rough life and is very much a broken soul.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 12, 2021)

The downside of immortality...watched many loved ones grow old and pass on while he remains the same, the same pattern over and over and over again.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 12, 2021)

Eh, in the backstory for my Don Volpe character, his wife died of illness, which was kind of a typical noir backstory looking back at it. It's probably too late to rework it for the RP now.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 12, 2021)

Marius was fired from his dream job as the apprentice of a master sushi chef because he at all the fish himself.

(And that was slightly worse than nearly getting torn in half by two black holes, but he's felling MUCH better now.)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 12, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius was fired from his dream job as the apprentice of a master sushi chef because he at all the fish himself.
> 
> (And that was slightly worse than nearly getting torn in half by two black holes, but he's felling MUCH better now.)


That is an easy pitfall.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 12, 2021)

Buck (my bunny sona) lost his warren because he wanted to live like a hare, out in the wild and in the solitary moonlight. But he's a rabbit; he needs the warmth of a burrow and cannot live like a hare (who lives above ground and alone.)

By the time he realised his mistake, he had travelled too far and couldn't find his home or his family.

On his travels he was attacked by a fox, and survived only by kicking it in the mouth. This startled the fox and Buck managed to escape, but now has a permanent limp in his left leg where the fox's teeth damaged his foot.

He mostly spends his time getting drunk and self-destructing. He's an embittered, crippled, awkward and disillusioned fellow.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 12, 2021)

Matt the Terrier spent about 4-5 months in the hands of an abusive owner somewhere in Northwest Indiana who left him malnourished, and phyiscal abused him, leaving a scar on his snoot. He later murdered his abusive owner by hanging him in his sleep, and then fled the scene. He was never caught, because the police never suspected that an alien that took the form of a feral Scottish Terrier would've been the murderer.

He came out a little worse for wear, but eventually was just as strong as he had been before, and eventually found a home with a kind owner in Mishawaka, Indiana.


----------



## Windows10 (Apr 12, 2021)

getting bullied for being a big nerd


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

well my avatar d'eid once


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 14, 2021)

shot by a relativistic railgun dart


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 14, 2021)

She survived a horrible accident the night she hatched, in which the hospital her egg was kept in burned down.
And she has to live with the fact that her mother is directly supporting an evil emperor


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Apr 14, 2021)

Her creator (a djinn) was freed, but she was not, confined to her vessel for hundreds of years alone, that continues to this day, as she wasn't able to be freed along with said creator. (And no one really knows she even exists, a familiar feeling)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2021)

Extinction


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 14, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius was fired from his dream job as the apprentice of a master sushi chef because he at all the fish himself.
> 
> (And that was slightly worse than nearly getting torn in half by two black holes, but he's felling MUCH better now.)


Also ... now I'm curious about your character dodged death by black hole.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 14, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Also ... now I'm curious about your character dodged death by black hole.



Two of them.
A truly heroic tale you can read here.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 14, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> Two of them.
> A truly heroic tale you can read here.



_<the cat blushes deeply, and sheepishly looks around whistling innocently>_


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 15, 2021)

When Maple was an itty bitty baby her mother didnt like her very much because of the way she was. (Her mother walked on four legs, like a normal cat, and Maple walked on two.)

Her mother pretty much gave up with her and tried throwing her into the river to get rid of her problem child.

Maple does not like water


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 18, 2021)

Mael's kind can only have offspring with others of her kind, and she has had several partners leave her because they were a different race and she could not produce heirs for them.  It's been more of an ongoing thing for her.  Akhlut are social creatures, and to be constantly rejected for something she can't control has worn on her over the years.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 4, 2021)

Oh, man, where to start? Probably him surviving a factory accident that very well could've killed him, but psychologically, bearing the weight of finding his girlfriend murdered was also pretty bad.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 5, 2021)

Stephanie had some home issues growing up, but overall she's not done too bad

Iza had her parents killed, and she was raised by the killer and his lackies, and following her escape she was homeless for a while before entering organised crime. This was all before her early teens.

Constantine is missing half his face, a leg, and an arm. He's also the killer in Iza's backstory though so fuck him lol

Zalifa grew up in a very poor community. Like, lacking basic infrastructure

Ozzie has constant anxiety over being a seven foot killing machine. My boye just wants to be loved, it ain't his fault.

Victoria's family was fairly wealthy until a financial crash. Like Iza, she ended up in organised crime to make ends meet. Which is why she ended up adopting Iza off the street.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 5, 2021)

Jin's method of making weapons is too unusual and seen as nothing more than "cheap street magic shows/tricks", thus he barely has any customers. No-one believes him, people think he doesn't know what he's talking about, much to his frustration. No-one bothers to give him a chance demonstrate, even if he offers to do it for free to prove himself ; they simply brush him off and walk off, which gets on his nerves even more.
Even when they do watch him do it, they still don't believe what they see with their own eyes and just think he's pulling off tricks to fool them.
Eventually he's so sick of it he decides to nuke the world and bomb all the weapon manufacturers, with his own weapons of mass destruction, to show them.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 5, 2021)

Mambi accidentally destroyed a civilization centuries ago...haunts him ever since. 

Other than that, a moe constant "worst thing" would be the pain of watching loved ones grow and die around him as he remains eternal.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 5, 2021)

From my experience out of the shenanigans in which I often engage... casually killed with fire and lava, twice, by a fire user who deemed it to be fun
Bu they wouldn't count on my terrible revenge in ghost form - haunting them by singing Whitney Houston's "AND IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII..."


----------



## Play3r (Oct 5, 2021)

Someone put a fist through my chest and ripped my face in half


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Oct 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Mambi accidentally destroyed a civilization centuries ago...haunts him ever since.
> 
> Other than that, a moe constant "worst thing" would be the pain of watching loved ones grow and die around him as he remains eternal.



Stargate SG-1 suddenly popped into my head.

"Come on, Sam. It can't be any harder than blowing up a sun."
"You know, you blow up _one sun_ and suddenly everyone expects you to walk on water."


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 7, 2021)

Not my sona but, another of the same species. 
One of our feral form hunting techniques is to bury ourselves into the ground with just our backs showing and then shift our appearance to look like an innocuous bush or grasses. Wait for a gazelle or hare to come up for a nibble and hit them a flash of our venomous quills. 
This hunting technique however is not advisable when dealing with things like a stampeding herd of Cape Buffalo.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 14, 2021)

Beanie had her heart broken, triggering the innocent yandere inside.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 15, 2021)

Akki was in a rebel clan, and had recently paired up with another clan member named Kimya.  Kimya was later murdered by a prince who hunted "tribals" for sport, and beheaded.  He kept her skull as a trophy.  Later, someone else from the city tried to negotiate for the skull to be returned to Akki so that his mate could have a proper burial, but the prince smashed the skull to tiny pieces and returned only a fragment of it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2021)

Stepped on a lego brick.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Oct 16, 2021)

My sona was betrayed by a druid and called her a bitch. So the druid cursed him with aspects of a wolfess and thus turned him into a female furry. Now something neither fully wolf, human, or werewolf she wanders in a human-dominated fantasy setting while stuck in an unfamiliar body and struggling to fit in among humans, wolves, or anyone. As a result of being turned into a wolf girl, most of her family disowned her or fears her bestial appearance. Rejected by all, she chose the life of a maverick seeking a cure.

On a good day, she can avoid most people and scavenge enough to eat and drink. Commoners usually either scream, summon guardsmen or try to attack the 'werewolf' they believe she is at first glance. On a bad day, she's either fighting off attackers who want to capture her, mount her head on the wall, or worse or simply being discovered and run out of town again. As a result she's become wary of people and quite lonely.. Even then she meets the occasional open minded human or other humanoid who finds her strange appearance adorable or fascinating.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 18, 2021)

Shyy has lived through a rather major war (rebellion) with damage to his right side, from elbow to ear, still working through watching tank- mates get murdered because they were considered to be nothing more than useless "machines". He survived because he was thrown into a gladiatorial pit, where he <should > have died...


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 24, 2021)

Lumineer is an inventor. He is always fixing little trinkets and making little gadgets. One day, he got locked inside of his shop by individuals he owed money to. His shop is in the middle of nowhere so no one could hear his cries for help. He figured though, that his friends would realize he was gone and come to look for him so he just waited. While he waited, he continued building little toys and small machines. He survived off of the small emergency food stash he had in his shop. With little food and water, it began to drive him to insanity. He eventually began running out of things to build off of, so he began using his own body to make machinery...

When people finally did realize his absence, they went out looking for him. When they arrived at the shop and unlocked all the doors, they found Lumineer who had made himself part machine. Gears stuck gruesomely out of his body and his limbs were partially metal. I won't go on to describe the rest because it is quite gorey but that's what happened. Luckily, he recovered and became once more mentally stable.


----------

